# Stella Update



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh no...poor girl. Lots of well wishes for Stella!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry that Stella has these problems especially at such a young age, but look at that face. She is such a sweetheart and you are too.:smooch:

I hope her surgery goes well and she gets to enjoy life like she should have all along.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry that poor Stella is having problems. At least you are now showing her the love she deserves. I hope vet visits go well and lets hope this surgery will be the last medical problem for a long time. Good-luck and thoughts and prayers will be with you and Stella. Will watch for updates.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Please give Stella a huge hug for me. You are an angel for taking care of her. A big hug for you too.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hugs and kisses to Stella. She won the lottery when she found you and your love.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor, sweet Stella. But she's blessed to have a (foster) home with you, to know the love of family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stella is such a beauty and a survivor, so glad to hear she is getting the medical treatment and care she needs so she can have the wonderful life she deserves. 

Thank you and your Rescue Group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

Your foster girl, Stella, is *just beautiful. * Only 8 months old and going through so much.

*Thank God she has you! *

I will be praying for her!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Hugs and kisses to Stella. She won the lottery when she found you and your love.


What a sweet thing to say. Thank you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor baby girl, she deserves better than this. Can't think of a better place for her than with you. Hope all her problems can be resolved. Bless you for helping her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Terra
> 
> Your foster girl, Stella, is *just beautiful. *Only 8 months old and going through so much.
> 
> ...


My thoughts as well karen


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Well the results are in... Stella is having the triple pelvic osteotomy on Monday. I feel so bad for her, she is really gonna be hurting. Poor baby. Looks like a minimum 2 day hospital stay maybe longer depending on how everything goes.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor girl! I hope it will make her feel so much better in the long run! I'm sure you'll give her all the extra love she'll need for a quick recovery!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Stella!! My heart goes out to the both of you. She has such a sweet face...you can see in her eyes how much she appreciates your love. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope her surgery goes well and wish her a very speedy recovery. She's on her way to becoming a healthy and happy girl.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Stella had her surgery Monday. She has three incisions to match her three broken bones. She is recovering nicely. The only trouble I am having is keeping her quiet. She wants to run and tried to jump on the couch this morning, on her way by to go potty and she made one of her incisions bleed.:uhoh: So i have had to ice her more today. I talked with her surgeon today and he said it is imperative that she remain calm and quiet. He told me to keep upping her tranquilizer until she was just barely able to be awake enough to go potty.:--dumbfounded: I feel bad keeping her in the crate and so doped up but the doctor says if I don't she could loosen her screws and then he would have to go back in. :no:YIKES! Say some prayers for us, that we can keep her calm, quiet, and from doing anything that would hinder her recovery progress. :crossfingThanks everyone!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep you and Stella in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Keeping sweet Stella im my prayers 

What beautiful eyes she has.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Stella is such a beautiful girl! She will be in my prayers for a complete recovery!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for the prayers and well wishes! Stella is so doped up. I can hardly get her to wake up and sometimes she doesn't wake up. It scares me a lot. I have been sleeping on the couch so I can be close to her. I keep waking up and checking to see if she is still breathing. This really isn't any fun!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor girl. Thank goodness she dropped into your lap and is now getting all the love and attention she needs. Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor girl. Sending you and Stella much strength and a quick recovery for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

You are taking wonderful care of Stella and I am SURE SHE CAN FEEL the LOVE, that is what matters most.

Will be praying for Stella and you every night!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Hobbes had double OCD shoulder surgery at 9 months old...toughest part was keeping him quiet. He HATED his crate.....I ended up tethering him to me when I was home, as I feared he'd hurt himself in his crate.

Best wishes for an uneventful recovery, and bless you for fostering this very needy girl.......kisses to Stella..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little girl...and poor you too. Hang in there, in a month this will all be a memory . How are you other dogs doing?? I am thinking I should start a puppy package for Stella. After going through all this, I don't see how you will be able to give her up. XXOO


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

How is Stella doing? We are all pulling for her!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> After going through all this, I don't see how you will be able to give her up. XXOO


Lol, I know. I am definitely on the fence on this one. I love her bunches. I am not sure I want three dogs though. I don't know if I am going to keep her but...
I am fairly certain there isn't anyone right to adopt her but me:doh:, hehehe. Go figure


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I never wanted 3 dogs when I got Morgan either. Sometimes God has other plans!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Awww, poor Stella, and poor you! I hope you are taking care of yourself as well. I'm sure this has been very exhausting for you, physically and emotionally. Sending hugs and speedy recovery thoughts your way. Kiss that sweet head of hers for us!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> Lol, I know. I am definitely on the fence on this one. I love her bunches. I am not sure I want three dogs though. I don't know if I am going to keep her but...
> I am fairly certain there isn't anyone right to adopt her but me:doh:, hehehe. Go figure


 
Sounds like a failed foster to me! It's true, the best things in life are rescued!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for you and Stella. I know what you mean about having to dope them up to keep them quiet. We went through the same thing with our Lacey when she dislocated her hip and had to wait for her FHO surgery, and then afterward. She was the same way you described Stella, where she wouldn't wake up. I found by cutting the pills in half that worked because, as an example, 3 were too much, and 2 not enough. Having gone through TPLO, and FHO on the same leg on the same dog, somehow we get through the weeks of keeping them quiet, then rehab, and then get to see them being able to run and be happy. Good luck!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Sounds like a failed foster to me! It's true, the best things in life are rescued!


Haha I love this! So true!!

Stella is so lucky. It sounds like fate to me!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Best wishes for you and Stella through your journey. Keep us posted.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Stella is such a lucky girl to have your home as a soft place to land....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

*Checking in to see how Stella is feeling-what a beautiful girl she is.*

I like what Claire's Friend said below:



Claire's Friend said:


> Yeah, I never wanted 3 dogs when I got Morgan either. Sometimes God has other plans!


***I am sure that noone could love Stella like you!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Checking in on Stella also. Sending healing wishes.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just checking on you and Stella.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you guys for checking on us. Stella is sleeping in her crate. It is almost time for another round of meds, then I can go to bed and sleep for 4 hours and get up to do it all again. I am tired and cranky but hanging in there pretty well. I have a very hard time keeping puppy calm when she goes out to potty. I am so afraid she is going to loosen her screws. She tries to chase moths and butterflies when we go out, even though I have her on a tight leash and a sling. She is getting 2 acepromazine every 4 hours and it is not enough to keep her from trying to run and jump. I am afraid to give her any more meds than that, but clearly it's not enough. I will never forgive myself if her rehab doesn't go as good as it possibly can. 
Ok, sorry for rambling on. It is late and I am tired. I love you all. Thank you so much for thinking of us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Allan's Girl and Stella

Glad to read an update-I can only IMAGINE how busy you must be.
So glad to read Stella feels like trying to chase butterflies.
Hoping she settles down a little when you take her out, so you won't worry.
I think the screws are fairly strong though.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Stella's re-check... not so good*

Stella went to the surgeons yesterday for her re-check. Xrays showed that her pelvis has shifted. :no::no: He was going to let her start lingering outside a little when I took her out for her leashed potty breaks, but now that can't happen. She is stuck in her crate lying around except for potty time and then she is leashed and must go out, go potty, and then right back in her crate. She has another check up in 2 weeks to see if her pelvis has moved anymore. If it has shifted again, they will have to open her back up and try to put things back in their proper place again. :--sad:. I feel so bad. I feel like I failed her, I let her down. Please pray for Stella. Pray that nothing in there shifts anymore and that she will not require additional surgery! 
Thank you!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor girl - I'll be including her in my prayers!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for caring so much much for Stella.
Poor baby has had it rough.
Hugs for you and prayers too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending more good wishes Stella's way.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Stella - I'm sending prayers her way. Poor sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Stella that baby has been through so much but i am sure she will be fine with all the love and care you are giving her.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That poor baby! And poor you! What a frustrating situation all around. Is the ACE working for Stella yet? My Daisy had a tough time with it. Even on a high dose (drooling, lethargic, eyes glazed, etc) she was still nutty and full of energy. It was so frustrating! Is there a different med for her that might work? I can't remember for the life of me what the heck my vet said when I asked her, since this was a few years ago. I hope and pray things get better soon for you and Stella. Tell Ms. Stella's pelvis to STAY for goodness sake! Take care of yourself too, and get some rest. That Stella is BEAUTIFUL, BTW!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just now finding this thread, don't know how I missed it. You are a saint for caring for Stella as you do. You haven't failed her, things happen. Praying doubly hard that more quiet time prevents anymore shifting of her pelvis. 

I'm guessing you'll become a failed foster too...You and Stella must have created quite an extraordinary bond by now. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stella*

You haven't failed her at all, you've showed Stella only love and kindness.
I will pray hard that nothing else shifts and that Stella's pelvis goes back in place.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

..........So I guess in the game of life, Stella lost the genetic lottery. First the heart condition and now this........ 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
But she has you.


----------

